#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  The C++ Programming Language 4th Edition, Bjarne Stroustrup 2013 [pdf]

## dcisneros

The C++ Programming Language
Bjarne Stroustrup
Addison-Wesley Professional, 4th Edition, 2013

PDF |18 MB

The new C++11 standard allows programmers to express ideas more clearly, simply, and directly, and to write faster, more efficient code. Bjarne Stroustrup, the designer and original implementer of C++, has reorganized, extended, and completely rewritten his definitive reference and tutorial for programmers who want to use C++ most effectively.

The C++ Programming Language, Fourth Edition, delivers meticulous, richly explained, and integrated coverage of the entire languageits facilities, abstraction mechanisms, standard libraries, and key design techniques. Throughout, Stroustrup presents concise, pure C++11 examples, which have been carefully crafted to clarify both usage and program design. To promote deeper understanding, the author provides extensive cross-references, both within the book and to the ISO standard.



links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: The C++ Programming Language 4th Edition, Bjarne Stroustrup 2013 [pdf]

----------


## iancujianu6

Many thanks for sharing. Good work!

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## dcisneros

Link works perfectly

----------

